# Does anyone here shoot stock images like iStockPhoto? If so, advice? Thoughts?



## cayenne (Jul 4, 2013)

HI all,

A couple weeks ago, I saw an interesting class on Creative Live...about making money with micro stock, like with iStockPhoto.

I was curious if anyone on the list here sold photos through this, or other stock image sites...if so, what are you general thoughts?

If you would, could you give advice to someone who would just be starting..how to make you first images acceptable for the initial application to become a contributor to the site?

What site do you like the best and why? Is there a money difference between them? Do you just do stock photos or have you done video too?

Just looking both for comments on the game, and any advice you would be willing to part with to a noob that is thinking it might be fun to try. 

I'm sure that the big money was done a few years ago early on, but I'd just be thrilled to sell a couple photos, and if it turned out to be a little beer money, well it would justify all the tax write offs I do with my company on the photo equipment so far....etc.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? 

8)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 16, 2013)

I was on Getty for 2 years (minimum contract) keep the images generic, keep brands out of them, ideally keep people out of them (unless you've got a model release) do you have a specific photographic interest, see if that plugs any gaps in their portfolio. 

My commision was about 20% of the sale, one image (a close up of a sparkler) sold quite well and helped me out at Christmas etc and the others did sell (one was of a local bridge, a notorious suicide spot, so my image was picked up by a few magazines etc after a double suicide by two young girls, don't quite know how I feel about that, I felt a bit grubby, need to be more mercenary I think, or keep my photography for me)

Don't expect to get rich. Or even moderately better off within a reasonable time scale.

My getty experience paid for a couple of lenses. Wouldn't repeat it.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I was on Getty for 2 years (minimum contract) keep the images generic, keep brands out of them, ideally keep people out of them (unless you've got a model release) do you have a specific photographic interest, see if that plugs any gaps in their portfolio.
> 
> My commision was about 20% of the sale, one image (a close up of a sparkler) sold quite well and helped me out at Christmas etc and the others did sell (one was of a local bridge, a notorious suicide spot, so my image was picked up by a few magazines etc after a double suicide by two young girls, don't quite know how I feel about that, I felt a bit grubby, need to be more mercenary I think, or keep my photography for me)
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply!!!

Were the shots of the suicide point...editorial ones vs the normal stock images?

I'm not planning to get $$$, but just seemed an interesting and possibly fun way to just get started selling images...

Thank you,

C


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 16, 2013)

I make a decent income from my micro-stock sales. You really need to find niche markets because almost everything under the sun has been shot.

Also prepare for rejection... Alot of it.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Shot was a long exposure dusk shot of bridge, not gritty or 'editorial' quite scenic.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 17, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I make a decent income from my micro-stock sales. You really need to find niche markets because almost everything under the sun has been shot.
> 
> Also prepare for rejection... Alot of it.



LOL, I am ready for rejection.....and I don't expect to get rich off this.
But mostly jumping for fun,and would be thrilled if someone actually wanted to buy something I shot.

I was looking on istockphoto...and it appears that the video area, is one area that isn't as saturated as the stills....thinking of trying for some of those too.

C


----------

